# Werdet Ihr euch Diablo III holen?



## Razyl (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo ,
ich möchte einfach mal gerne wissen wer von den Buffed membern hier sich DIII holen wird?

Ich weiß jetzt schon das ich es mir holen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ihr?


----------



## N1ck (29. Juni 2008)

Aber hallo definitiv Pflichtkauf für mich...


----------



## Nationalelf (29. Juni 2008)

... wie heißt der nächste thread: "Ist es nachts dunkel?" ?


----------



## Taikunsun (29. Juni 2008)

ich weiß nicht aber gibt es auf der sonne leben ?


----------



## Sintho1337 (29. Juni 2008)

nachts dunkel so ein quatsch! 


@topic: werds mir holen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelia (29. Juni 2008)

nachts ists kälter als draußen.


----------



## Rayon (29. Juni 2008)

@ nelia: alt.

@ topic: jenachdem wie teuers wird.. sonst warten bis der Preis fällt. WAR > D3.


----------



## Dæmøn (29. Juni 2008)

Ich werde mir Diablo 3 100%ig holen. Die Wartezeit überbrücke ich mit WoW und Mythos 
(bin glücklicher Besitzer eines Closed-Beta Accounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Bald startet die Openbeta, ich kann euch Mythos nur empfehlen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonio Montana (29. Juni 2008)

ha aber auf jeden fall werd ich mir das holen, lange jahre darauf gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xall13 (29. Juni 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> nachts ists kälter als draußen.



haha der war gut.. ich lach mich schlapp


----------



## Sugandhalaya (29. Juni 2008)

Nein, da mir aufgrund der Screens und der Videos wieder gezeigt wurde, dass Diablo 3, wie seine Vorgänger, technisch extrem rückständig ist. Mag zwar Spass machen, aber mit so einer Grafik...neeeeee.
Ich warte einfach darauf, dass Blizzard mal irgendwann wieder was Innovatives macht und nicht seine Kühe melkt, solange sie Geld geben (was aber angesichts der Blizzard-Fans noch seeeeeehr lange dauern wird).


----------



## Dranay (29. Juni 2008)

Diablo III muss ich haben, scheißegal was es kosten wird^^

Als D2 raus kam hab ich den Fehler gemacht und mir das Zippo nicht gekauft, ich hoffe beim 3er wirds sowas auch geben und dann is das MEINS xD

Ich denke, wer D2 wirklich gespielt hat, für den ist D3 wie Heroin für nen Junkie, also ein absolutes MUST HAVE.

Kann es kaum abwarten bis das Spiel im Laden steht xD


----------



## Tessar (29. Juni 2008)

Ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aladan (29. Juni 2008)

Was ist das denn für eine Frage, natürlich wird das gekauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (29. Juni 2008)

Auf jeden Fall, das ist ja ma echt geil!


----------



## Kleinesschaf (29. Juni 2008)

ich werd mir das game 100% kaufen,ganz egal wie die grafik sein wird! diablo 2 war sozusagen mein erstes (halbwegs) online rollenspiel und ich bin damit "groß" geworden. habs über 4 jahre gespielt bis es mir nach ner zeit zugegebener maßen etwas zu langweilig wurde immer wieder die selben dinge zu erledigen...doch jetzt freu ich mich drauf wieder in diese welt eintauchen zu können und wer weiss sollte battlenet weiterhin kostenfrei bleiben...könnte diablo bei mir sogar world of warcraft ablösen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. hätte nie damit gerechnet das diablo 3 wirklich noch kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b4571 (Basti) (29. Juni 2008)

Leg mir jetzt schon 100 Euro zurück, falls es ne collectors editon geben wird :-P

Ich schau mir schon ständig das gameplay video an... weil ich nicht genug davon bekomme!

Aso: wer meiner meinung ist, dass blizzard mit Diablo 3 bisher sogut wie alles richtig gemach hat, nämlich vil vom vorgänger zu übernehmen, darf sich in myBuffed gerner meiner Gruppe "Diablo III Danke Blizzard!" anschließen.... Cu in Battle.net :-P


----------



## Olfmo (29. Juni 2008)

Obwohl ich D2 bis zum Erbrechen gespielt hab kann ich hier nicht mit Ja stimmen, sondern warte noch ab bis mehr Informationen kommen. Die Tendenz geht selbstverständlich dahin, es mir zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Vio (29. Juni 2008)

Ohne mit der Wimper zu Zucken wird das game Gekauft, absolute undiskutabler Pflichtkauf.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (29. Juni 2008)

Das schrieb:


> Ohne mit der Wimper zu Zucken wird das game Gekauft, absolute undiskutabler Pflichtkauf.



nicht für die leute, die mit diesem spielgenre nichts anfangen können. was auf mich zu trifft.


----------



## zwergwarri (30. Juni 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> nachts ists kälter als draußen.




NEEEE des heißt wer im glaushaus sitz muss im dunkeln fic ken^^
*roflcopter*
werds mir auf jedenfall holen als D2 & WoW suchti  kanns scohn neme erwarten


----------



## Paliso (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

 Ich werde auf jedemfall kaufen, habe diablo2 ca 3 jahre gespielt und hat viel spaß gemacht und werde auch Diablo 3 auch testen bin ma echt gespannt.


----------



## RAV88 (30. Juni 2008)

Ich werde es mir aufjedenfall holen.  Auch bei mir könnte Diablo 3 WoW ablösen


----------



## Steila (30. Juni 2008)

Ich werds mir auf jeden fall holen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (30. Juni 2008)

Da ist es wieder... die Behauptung, Diablo III hätte irgend etwas mit WoW zu tun.
Sry, aber allein für die letzte Antwortmöglichkeit sollte man den Ersteller dieses Threads lynchen.
Ihr scheint wohl jedes gottverdammte Game mit WoW zu vergleichen, oder?
Diablo III wird und kann keinem MMO den Rang ablaufen, weil es kein MMO sein wird! Sondern ein Singel-Player-Hack'n'Slay-Roleplaygame wie es im Buche steht! Der Mehrspielermodus ist mehr für diejenigen gedacht, die alleine zu doof sind, durch die Welt zu rennen oder die der Single-Player-Modus schon alles offengelegt hat!

Gottverdammt nochmal!


so far...


----------



## Knurrbauch (30. Juni 2008)

Wenn es Spiele gibt, die man blind kaufen kann, dann gehört dieses dazu. Thread kann daher getrost geclost werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DalaiLamer (30. Juni 2008)

Nationalelf schrieb:


> ... wie heißt der nächste thread: "Ist es nachts dunkel?" ?



weiß nicht aber diablo3 werd ich mir holen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldoran (30. Juni 2008)

nein...
ich werde mir diablo3 100%ig nicht kaufen...
ist mir viel zu hirnlos....


----------



## LónêWòlf (30. Juni 2008)

Nationalelf schrieb:


> ... wie heißt der nächste thread: "Ist es nachts dunkel?" ?


Kommt auf die Sicht des Betrachters an!!!



Taikunsun schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht aber gibt es auf der sonne leben ?


Kann möglich sein, aber auf jedenfall kein Erdenähnliches Leben!!!

@Topic  Ich werde mir nicht DIII kaufen ohne Demo! Obwohl ich binn mir sicher das es mir nicht gefällt, da es immer noch das gleiche "Haue so viele Monster um wie es geht" Prinzip a la DI und DII nur mit besserer Grafik.
Kaum Story, und die die Vorhanden ist zu Dünn, das mag ich überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Baldobin (30. Juni 2008)

Ist für mich sowas von Pflicht D III zu kaufen!!!


----------



## Athem (30. Juni 2008)

Da ich schon vorher D2 + Lod gespielt habe . EIN DICKES JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw : hammerdin ftw^^


----------



## Alùcárd1505 (30. Juni 2008)

ich werds mir definitiv kaufen.....


----------



## GermanTrasheR (30. Juni 2008)

werds mir definitiv kaufen


mfg German


----------



## granbenismo (30. Juni 2008)

ICh hab mal ja gestimmt aber ich werde es mir nur holen wenn es nicht monatlich kostet. Aber die frage ist schlecht gestellt diel letzte sache ich werd trotz diablo wow weiter zocken


----------



## masaeN (30. Juni 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Da ist es wieder... die Behauptung, Diablo III hätte irgend etwas mit WoW zu tun.
> Sry, aber allein für die letzte Antwortmöglichkeit sollte man den Ersteller dieses Threads lynchen.
> Ihr scheint wohl jedes gottverdammte Game mit WoW zu vergleichen, oder?
> Diablo III wird und kann keinem MMO den Rang ablaufen, weil es kein MMO sein wird! Sondern ein Singel-Player-Hack'n'Slay-Roleplaygame wie es im Buche steht! Der Mehrspielermodus ist mehr für diejenigen gedacht, die alleine zu doof sind, durch die Welt zu rennen oder die der Single-Player-Modus schon alles offengelegt hat!
> ...



Hast du eig. n bedürfnis dazu in Foren zu gehn von Spielen die dich nicht intressiern und in Topics über spiele Schimpfen die du eh nicht spielst? : - ) klingt nach ner abwechslungsreichen Zeitbeschäftigung : o ... btw Diablo ist kein Singleplayer Spiel ... wie auch schon im Video gesagt legt Diablo viel mehr auf das Kooperative spieln aus. : - ) Zuerst nachlesen / hören dann schreiben mein freund.

btt: ohne wimpernzucken wirds gekauft ... vor allem die CE wenns eine gibt


----------



## Babsy75 (30. Juni 2008)

ziemlich überflüssige frage


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (30. Juni 2008)

da ich diablo2 +lod sooo sehr geliebt habe, und eigentlich auch immer noch liebe UND mir schon immer einen weiteren teil gewünscht habe, werde ich es mir auf jeden fall holen 

andererseits habe ich auch ein bisschen "angst", ich ich zb von hellgate auch von den vorschauen sehr begeistert war und dann auch eher enttäuscht...

also bitte ich inständig darum, dass d3 fast genau so sein soll wie de vorgänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nadaria (30. Juni 2008)

tut mir leid aber ich muss MadRedCap zustimmen.

Diablo III mit WoW zu vergleichen ist der größte Schwachsinn überhaupt und kann nur von jemanden kommen der noch nie Diablo gespielt hat.
Diablo III ist KEIN MMO!!
MMO = Massively Multiplayer Online.
Diablo2 wie auch Diablo 3 ist ein Action RPG (Hack'n'Slay) und hat überhaupt nichts mit MMO zu tun. Man spielt maximal mit 8 Leuten (evtl sogar in D3 weniger) in einer Gruppe im CoOp Modus die Story durch. Es wird noch weniger MMORPG elemente haben als Hellgate und das bewährte BattleNet nutzen.

Wenn überhaupt ist ein Vergleich mit Hellgate, Sacred, TitanQuest möglich aber NIEMALS mit WoW, HDRO, AoC etc.
Stellt euch einfach einen Ego-Shooter vor wo ihr ein Spiel startet Speicherpunkte habt und beim nächsten mal Spielen wieder beim Speicherpunkt weiterspielt nur das es eben mit einem entwickelbaren fantasy Charakter gespielt wird und mit bis zu 8 Spielern im CoOp möglich ist. (auch wenn der vergleich mit FPS nicht der beste ist so kommt er wesentlich näher ran als ein Vergleich mit einem MMORPG).


Es ist schon schlimm genug das ständig AoC mit WoW verglichen wird aber bitte verabschiedet euch von dem Gedanken Diablo auch nur ansatzweise mit WoW zu vergleichen. Daher ist Diablo auch keine Konkurrenz und für Blizzard kein Problem parallel zu betreiben.

Zum Topic:
Als absoluter Diablo Fan vom ersten bis zu LOD ist es für mich ein absoluter Pflichtkauf schon allein weil das was ich gesehen habe mich zu 100% zufrieden gestellt hat. Ich bin sehr froh das es beim alten Prinzip von Diablo geblieben ist.
Man sieht sich im Battlenet.


----------



## Panzer01 (30. Juni 2008)

Ich hab das gefühl das viele Leute keine Ahnung habe was Diablo ist, und deswegen meinen es ist wie WOW oder hätte ein Verwandschaftsgrad. Einige fahren einfach nur mit den hype mit und meinten sie hätten den Durchblick und müssten irgendwas dazu schreiben.
Mein Tipp einfach mal sich D2 besorgen oder ausleihen und testen oder mal die Videos von D3 mal richtig anschauen.

Ich gebe Nadaria und MadRedCap recht was dieses Thema betrifft.


Ich werde es mit jedenfall auch kaufen.


----------



## Nelia (30. Juni 2008)

Es gibt nix spaßigeres als kooperativ die Story mit seinem Kumpel durchzuzocken. Das zeichnet Diablo aus. Co-Op bleibt im Multiplayerbereich das was einfach am meisten Fun macht. So etwas hat man in WoW ja nicht wirklich ^^. Dazu kommt noch das sammeln immer besserer Items und das gemeinsame effektreiche Monsterschnetzeln. Einfach göttlich x).


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2008)

Öhem DIII könnte sehr wohl WoW kunden ablocken und zwar WENN das Battle.net was kosten sollte, wasich zwar nicht glaube aber egal.
Und DII wurde mehr im Battle.net gezockt als im Singleplayer modus....


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Juni 2008)

Ehm natürlich kann D3 Kunden von anderen Spielen abwerben - auch von WoW. Warum? Ganz einfach wenn es ein wenig den Charakter von D2 hat und damit tausende in seinen Bann zieht und sie Online fesselt - das Spiel kostet dann genauso Zeit wie CS, WoW oder andere Online Games und mein Tag hat nur 24h.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spittykovski (30. Juni 2008)

keine ahnung. Bis D3 drausen ist kann noch so viel passieren. Bis zum Release bin ich vllt schon 2 facher vater und bau ein Haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prometx (30. Juni 2008)

ich werde mir auch auf jeden Fall Diabolo 3 holen,aber davor werd ich mich aufs WAR spielen konzentrieren.


----------



## elnerda (30. Juni 2008)

komtm ganz drauf an ob eine demo verfügbar sein wird oder eine art testversion
auch wenn es wie d2 wird ist es für mich noch lange kein grund zum kaufen schon garnich wenn es teuer is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nadaria (30. Juni 2008)

wenn es danach geht kann jedes spiel einen von wow abbringen ist nach den fehlenden innovationen auch kein wunder.

mich hat derzeit onlinefussballmanager.de von wow abgebracht. macht spass kostet wenig zeit und ist genau das was ich aufgrund von zeitproblemen gut spielen kann.

das hat aber nichts damit zu tun das es nur die geringste ähnlichkeit mit wow hat. D2 ist ein spiel was ein enormes suchtpotential hat und war in dem bereich das extremste suchtspiel damals (2000-2004). gab nur wenig andere spiele die so eine sucht entwickelt haben, erinner mich nur noch drann - "bloss noch das eine lvl, bloss noch der eine run...." und das ende um 10 uhr morgens tot ins bett gefallen. Und wenn D3 das hält was es verspricht wird es diesem Spiel evtl wieder gelingen. Das hat aber nichts mit Ähnlichkeit mit WoW zu tun sondern mit einem Konzept was einfach fesseln kann.

Die beste Änderung an D3 finde ich bisher der individuelle Loot für alle. Endlich haben gruppen mf runs wieder einen sinn. vorher war das ja immer ein nachteil gegenüber den auto-pick hack usern.

mfg


----------



## Lizard King (30. Juni 2008)

war ja klar das so eine hirnlose Abstimmung wieder kommt, wer Diablo 3 sich nicht kauft mag keine Spiele!


----------



## dergrossegonzo (30. Juni 2008)

*AbersowasvonJA !* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die ersten zwei habe ich geliebt und das erste werde ich nie vergessen.

_"Hello my Friend, stay a while and listen"_


----------



## Tabuno (30. Juni 2008)

Ich habe ''Weiß noch nicht'' angeklickt aber ich denke, dass ich es mir holen werde.


----------



## -bloodberry- (30. Juni 2008)

Spiele seit Release bis heute Diablo 2 und werde mir Diablo 3 vorbestellen, sobald es irgend möglich ist.


----------



## Nelia (30. Juni 2008)

3 mal. Für morgens mittags und abends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GobliN (30. Juni 2008)

Auf jeden fall..

Vielleicht werd ich sogar mit WoW aufhören..


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

natürlich was für ne frage


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (30. Juni 2008)

Ich habe Diablo 1 zum Release gespielt, d2 LoD bis August 2007 gespielt, und jetzt wieder mit D2 LoD angefangen um wieder reinzukommen für D3.

Kurz gesagt: ja, ich kaufe es mir. Absoluter Pflichtkauf, auch wenn ich es ein wenig bedauere, dass D2 massiv an Atmosphäre eingebüßt hat. D1 ist für mich immer noch top allein wegen der Atmosphäre. Ich sag's mal so: D2 konnte ich im Dunkeln spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit meinen damals 10/11 Jahren war D1 für mich schon tagsüber schwer zu spielen und ein "Das wollen die Eltern nicht" Spiel. Und alles nahm seinen Lauf, und auch ich werd mir nen Haufen Kohle für eine eventuelle Collectors überdrüber Edition mit 20 KG Reingewicht zurücklegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Hello my friend, stay a while and listen." War das nicht von Griswold im 1.? Bin mir nicht sicher ob's Dicker Cain oder Griesworld war...


----------



## bma (30. Juni 2008)

*JA JA JA UND NOCHMAL JA



weils so geil war:

JA JA JA UND 1337x JA    AUFJEDENFALL !!!*


----------



## Kalyptus (30. Juni 2008)

Nein und zwar nicht wegen der Grafik sondern weil das Spielprinzip veraltet ist.
Spiele ja auch kein Elite mehr, obwohl es das genialste Spiel aller Zeiten war.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (30. Juni 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Nein und zwar nicht wegen der Grafik sondern weil das Spielprinzip veraltet ist.
> Spiele ja auch kein Elite mehr, obwohl es das genialste Spiel aller Zeiten war.




Civilization: Wird noch immer gespielt, und ich denke in 5-10 Jahren gibts schon Civ 37 wo man dann Bakterien auf dem Eroberungszug der Schleimhäute spielen kann, egal was auch immer. Wenn das Spielprinzip funktioniert, KANN es nicht veraltet sein. Sonst könnte man sich die Fortsetzungen genauso gut in die Haare schmieren.

Wann wäre denn ein Spielprinzip veraltet? Das Prinzip eines Spiels wird wohl nie aussterben, es kommen ja auch laufend (mMn stupide) Ego-Shooter raus. Alles wird besser, die Grafik, das Gameplay, die Physik"revolution" mit HL2 etc., aber niemals hat sich das Spielprinzip geändert, WEIL es sich bewährt hat.

Ich kann durchaus sagen, dass ich die Story von Diablo (1,2 und vorraussichtlich 3) zwar kompakt finde, aber mir gefällt sie um Welten besser als die von WoW. War eigentlich auch nie ein Warcraft / World of Warcraft Fan, auch wenns einen sehr starken, frischen Wind brachte, habe es aber stets mit dem Gedanken des Übergangs bis zu D3 gespielt, auch wenn ich zeitweise an D3 zweifelte. Und nun kann ich dieses "veraltete" Spielprinzip, dass mir eine Unmenge an Spaß macht, wieder aufgreifen.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ein Spielprinzip kann nicht veraltet sein, höchstens die Aufmachung, und die wird ja verbessert mit D3 (und endlich mehr Sicherheitsstandards!!!)


----------



## Saturas18 (30. Juni 2008)

hmmmm ihr fragt ernsthaft ob man sich diablo 3 holen soll?


*JA VERDAMMT!*


wenn raus is, gleich ne LAN mit paar kumpels machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackSeed (30. Juni 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Da ist es wieder... die Behauptung, Diablo III hätte irgend etwas mit WoW zu tun.
> Sry, aber allein für die letzte Antwortmöglichkeit sollte man den Ersteller dieses Threads lynchen.
> Ihr scheint wohl jedes gottverdammte Game mit WoW zu vergleichen, oder?
> Diablo III wird und kann keinem MMO den Rang ablaufen, weil es kein MMO sein wird! Sondern ein Singel-Player-Hack'n'Slay-Roleplaygame wie es im Buche steht! Der Mehrspielermodus ist mehr für diejenigen gedacht, die alleine zu doof sind, durch die Welt zu rennen oder die der Single-Player-Modus schon alles offengelegt hat!
> ...




das unterschreibe ich gerne, ich hoffe wieder mal auf ein anständiges SP Game von Blizzard, nuff said


----------



## Nenji (30. Juni 2008)

Was is Diablo????

Starcraft 2 ftw! ^^


----------



## Daywa (30. Juni 2008)

Wie #2 ... Pflichtkauf. Genau wie alle Teile die noch kommen werden :>


----------



## bluewizard (30. Juni 2008)

Werd es mir auf jeden Fall holen


----------



## micko (30. Juni 2008)

"werdet ihr euch diablo 3 holen?"    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   LOL ?
HALLO ^^, ich werd damit sex haben wenns irgendwie möglich ist !!!!     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 5unRic3 (30. Juni 2008)

wie bitte?!
was soll die frage?!
DIABLO 3 IST PFLICHT!!!! für mich jedenfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nach 8 jahren endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja oder 7 wegen LoD wenn mans will...
egal...
hmm...
was soll das warum regge ich mich hier nur um was zu schreiben?
ich hasse buffed...
na gut d3 abteilung wird eine ausnahme sein...
führe ich grad selbstgespäche?
....
was solls machen die in diablo auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@micko: wenn du eine möglichkeit gefunden hast sag mir bescheid DD


----------



## monthy (30. Juni 2008)

Auf jeden Fall.

Bin schon richtig geil drauf. Diablo war und ist nnoch immer das beste Hack and Slay ( schreibt man das so?) Spiel welches es gibt. Hoffe das auch der neue Teil wieder so viel Laune macht.

Gruß


----------



## Malarki@buffed (30. Juni 2008)

Für Genre Liebhaber ist die Frage so Überflüssig wie der Gedanke daran.
Da wird aus Instinkt direkt bestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (30. Juni 2008)

Da ich von Diablo 2 sehr begeister war werde ich D3 auch auf jedenfall spielen
were auch ein MMO wofür ich WOW an den Nagel hängen würde (MMO in WOW art)


----------



## Tareon (30. Juni 2008)

Irgendwie fehlt eine Option:

Ja, werde aber WoW parallel weiterspielen, denn das eine schließt das andere nicht aus.


----------



## Jahmateshi (30. Juni 2008)

Wie viele schon sagten: Es ist eine Pflicht, Ein Urinstinkt, und sonst noch was, bei der ersten Gelegenheit sofort auf den "Bestell"-Knopf zu drücken...


und für die die keine Lust hatten den Obrigen sazt zu lesen:

Ja ich werde es mir Kaufen, nichts (außer höherer Umstände) kann mich davon abhalten ^^


----------



## Erzfeind (30. Juni 2008)

Pfft, mein Thread war sinnvoller.. http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=48442
Danke. 
Nein hole es mir nicht.


----------



## Darantar (30. Juni 2008)

Dranay schrieb:


> Ich denke, wer D2 wirklich gespielt hat, für den ist D3 wie Heroin für nen Junkie, also ein absolutes MUST HAVE.
> 
> Kann es kaum abwarten bis das Spiel im Laden steht xD




Öhm ... /sign und so ...
Seitdem ich die Trailer gesehen hab , hab ich WoW noch nicht wieder angefasst ...
Denke mal , wenn D3 rauskommt ist mein WoW Account (spätestens) Geschichte
Gruß Darantar


----------



## -bloodberry- (1. Juli 2008)

Außerdem werde ich mir die teuerste Version kaufen, die es zu kaufen gibt. :>


----------



## Sreal (1. Juli 2008)

/totally Sign @ bloodberry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Absoluter Pflichtkauf! wer was andres sagt soll seinen pc abgeben ;=)


----------



## HGVermillion (1. Juli 2008)

Eben, die frage ist nicht ob wir uns es kaufen, die frage ist "Gibt es eine Collectors Edition die wir uns kaufen können?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Labam (1. Juli 2008)

must have, genau wie die anderen spiele von blizz die noch rauskommen werden, aber WotLK wird wohl nicht dabei sein.

also kaufplan wird wohl so ausgehen:
Starcraft2 bei release
Diablo3 bei release
falls überhaupt mal irgendwann Warcraft4 rauskommt bei release.


----------



## Qwalle (1. Juli 2008)

N1ck schrieb:


> Aber hallo definitiv Pflichtkauf für mich...




/sign 



das muss sein !


----------



## mmm79 (1. Juli 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> nachts ists kälter als draußen.



lol, wie geil


----------



## Sascha_BO (1. Juli 2008)

Was für eine Frage in einem Diablo-Forum...

Natürlich werde ich es mir *NICHT* holen!!!

Ich werds mir mit der Post schicken lassen... oder mein Bruder soll eins mitbringen wenn er seins holt... oder ich nehm´n Tag Urlaub und kaufs mir doch selbst... 

Die Frage müßte also lauten: "Wann muß ich Urlaub eintragen?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auf jeden Fall ist spätestens DANN eine laaaaaaange WoW-Pause angesagt.


----------



## Glaucos (1. Juli 2008)

Ja ich werde es kaufen. Die Collectors Edition.

Bis dahin ertmal spiele ich:

AoC (macht zu Zeit tierisch spaß)
WoW wenn WotLK da ist
Starcraft 2 (hier auch die Colectors^^)
ev. Diablo 2 wieder um die Geschichte etwas zu eroieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also die Zeit bis D3 rauskommt wird schnell gehen

@Nelia
ein Halbschuh ist immernoch wärmer als ein grauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silzaress (1. Juli 2008)

Pflichtkauf!

Werd am Releastag am Game Stop stehen, alle wegschubsen und laut brüllen 

"Bitte gehen Sie alle wieder nach Hause, der Release von DIII hat sich um eine Woche verschoben!"

Frei Bahn für mich!

*gg*


----------



## Mandolito (1. Juli 2008)

hm, kenne D2 net, die Grafik und was ich bisher von D3 gesehen habe reißt mich nicht vom Hocker, da es wahrscheinlich relativ teuer sein wird, denke ich mal eher nicht. Da ich eh nur online zocke, interessiert mich SP Modus und sowas eh net.


----------



## Olynth (1. Juli 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Nein, da mir aufgrund der Screens und der Videos wieder gezeigt wurde, dass Diablo 3, wie seine Vorgänger, technisch extrem rückständig ist. Mag zwar Spass machen, aber mit so einer Grafik...neeeeee.
> Ich warte einfach darauf, dass Blizzard mal irgendwann wieder was Innovatives macht und nicht seine Kühe melkt, solange sie Geld geben (was aber angesichts der Blizzard-Fans noch seeeeeehr lange dauern wird).



reallife soll ne geile grafik haben....   Mal echt was willst du nochmehr? Spiele sehen zurzeit schon so echt aus, aber naja manche bekommen halt nie genug.
Zudem sind das Bilder von ein und dem selben Level/Dungeon denke D3 ist grad mal zu 35%fertig also übberraschen lassen.

@Topic: Ich hols mir auf jeden fall, hab schon begeistert Diablo und den 2er gespielt hoffentlich gibts wieder ein Kuh Level  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aylaiun (1. Juli 2008)

Gnh *sabber* *am Boden roll* habbenn will... *hüpf und spring*
Erklärung genug? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tungyl (1. Juli 2008)

Das steht bei mir ganz oben auf der Einkauf liste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowmelter (1. Juli 2008)

ich habe für JA gestimmt aber ich wüsste nicht warum ich wegen D3 meinem derzeitigen MMO den rücken kehren müsste. da ich vn D3 erwarte das es leider so wird wie D2 wird es für mich kein ersatz sein zu ner richtigen MMO-welt. meistens hängt man im chat und flamed, sucht gruppen oder items und ansonsten hetzt man mit 7 anderen spielern durch unsere eigene D3 instanz und kloppt mobs weg um zu leveln oder items zu farmen.

mfg shadow


----------



## g36combat (1. Juli 2008)

Mühsig sich darüber jetzt schon Gedanken zu machen, denn vor 2010 kommt D III eh nicht in den Laden.
Aber ich kann allen anderen, die wirklich nicht warten können, nur raten sich jetzt schon eine neue Grafikkarte
zuzulegen, damit man zum Release ja up to date ist!

Mfg


----------



## trowman (1. Juli 2008)

Na aber hallo!

Ich werde mir natürlich D3 hohlen und WOW in die ecke schmeißen bzw Account einfrieren.... Wenn denn irgendwann Diablo keinen spaß mehr macht werde ich dann das hoffentlich bis dahin veröffentlichte Wotlk zocken =)

Meineste wirklich vor 2010 kommts nicht?


----------



## 5unRic3 (1. Juli 2008)

2010? oO niemals als das mit dem hydra projekt rauskam das ist schon etwas länger her also denke ich das was man an screens draußen ist könnte das spiel demnächst schon rauskommen....
also am ende des jahre so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hmm... was wollt ihr eig alle mit wow? wow ist der größte scheiss überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasnor (1. Juli 2008)

auf jedenfall werde ich mir das spiel kaufen und ich hoffe es werden sich nur wirklich diablo fans kaufen damit die die community genauso gut is wie bei den vorgängern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt hat das leben wieder einen sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scred (1. Juli 2008)

antesten


----------



## CriticaL Nero (3. Juli 2008)

Natürlich hol ich mir Diablo3! 

Ich bin immernoch Fan von D2... Is halt eins meiner ersten Spiele gewesen...Am Anfang 3 Jahre, ja, 3 ganze Jahre gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich persönlich freu mich riesig auf D3, vorher wird aber WAR noch unsicher gemacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argll (4. Juli 2008)

DII wieder installiert, und falls nötig, werde ich einen Kredit für DIII aufnehmen!


----------



## Gulwar (4. Juli 2008)

Aylaiun schrieb:


> Gnh *sabber* *am Boden roll* habbenn will... *hüpf und spring*
> Erklärung genug?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, das klingt nach Tollwut und bedarf ärztlicher Behandlung. In dem Zustand kannst nicht mal PONG spielen, geschweige denn D3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieSchachtel (4. Juli 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Nein, da mir aufgrund der Screens und der Videos wieder gezeigt wurde, dass Diablo 3, wie seine Vorgänger, technisch extrem rückständig ist. Mag zwar Spass machen, aber mit so einer Grafik...neeeeee.
> Ich warte einfach darauf, dass Blizzard mal irgendwann wieder was Innovatives macht und nicht seine Kühe melkt, solange sie Geld geben (was aber angesichts der Blizzard-Fans noch seeeeeehr lange dauern wird).




Wie kann man sowas nur sagen????? Wo wohnst du? Hinterm Mond? Du bist wahrscheinlich so einer der nur Crysis usw. spielt oder Spiele mit Top Grafik. Zum letzen mal, Spiel + Super Grafik = Nicht Super spiel. Grafik ist nicht alles. 
Das Blizzard immer seine alten Spiele neu aufrollt macht eigentlich nichts, da die Fans ja immer nach einem Nachfolger geifern. Und wie schon mal gesagt worde, Never Kill a running system. Blizzard Spiele sind einfach auch drauf ausgelegt immer wieder Nachfolger zusammenzuschmieden. Um ehrlich zu sein ist mir die Grafik bei DiabloIII sowas von Egal, das Gameplay muss stimmen, die Atmo muss rüberkommen, sonst nix. Grafik ist in jedem PC Spiel zweitrangig. Crysis ist immer noch ein Spiel wo ich sagen kann, ey jo das ist ein Spiel und keine TV Sendung der Zukunft aus der Ich Perspektive. Denn soweit sind wir noch lange nicht, das Games die Grafik der Realität besitzen. Ich finde es auch besser so.

btt: Ja DiabloIII hol ich mir auf jeden fall da ich lang drauf gewartet habe und bei Blizzard sind sich ja alle Bewusst was auf dem Spiel steht. Sollte Blizzard den Titel verhunzen was ich mir nicht annähernd vorstellen kann, so ist der Ruf dieser Firma für immer ruiniert. 



mfg


----------



## Hefti (4. Juli 2008)

Für mich kommt D3 wahrscheinlich 3 Jahre zu spät. Ich hab D1 gespielt, D2 und LoD aber D3 werde ich mir wahrscheinlich nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Dohar (4. Juli 2008)

Pflichtkauf!!!!
Momentan mag Blizz die Dia-Spieler anscheinend wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erst ne neue Ladder - dann der (schlechte) antihackerpatch 1.12 und dann noch Dia3?
ICH LIEBE EUCH!!!


----------



## Exitus91 (4. Juli 2008)

D3 ist nach so langer wartezeit einfach ein MUST HAVE

Außer Blizzard kommt da vorher noch mit irgendnem mist an der alles versaut, wie z.B. monatliche kosten, weil die müssen ja nun wirklich nicht sein oder?


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

*Was is das denn für ne Frage????? Natürlich, das is Pflicht bei mir..*


----------



## attake (6. Juli 2008)

natürlich kauf ichs mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und zwar gleich 2mal !!!

ja ihr lest richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab ja auch 2 rechner ^^   und selbst wenn man zum mulen keine 2 accs mehr brauchen wird war es immer praktisch beim gegenstände sortieren und twinks ausstadten ;D


----------

